# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  شرح أقسام الناس في صفات الله تعالى

## سارة بنت محمد

هدية لمجلس الأخوات : ))

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ينقسم الناس في صفات الله تعالى إلى ثلاث أقسام:

1-المثبتون للمعاني الظاهرة
أ- أهل السنة
ب- مع التمثيل والتكييف (الممثلة)

2- النفاة
أ- أهل التأويل 
ب- أهل التفويض


3-المتوقفون في الصفات


يتبع إن شاء الله تفصيل ذلك

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

بوركتِ وبوركتْ هديتكِ
نفع الله بكِ وأحسن إليكِ في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بانتظارك أختي سارة

نفع الله بك وجزاكِ خيرا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختاي التوحيد وأم عبد الرحمن


ما هذا كله؟؟! تثبيت وترحاب وتعليق : ))


أهذا ما تفعله الهدايا بالمجلس؟؟!
حقا إن الهدايا لها وقع حسن في القلوب : ))

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاكِ الله خيرا أختي سارة..متابعة لما ستكتبين وفقكِ الله..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا جرم أنه قد جرى العرف على التقديم بأهمية العلم المطروح للمدارسة

ولا جرم أنني أهوى مخالفة ما اعتاده الناس!

فلن أتحدث عن أهمية علم الأسماء والصفات وأهمية معرفة أقسام الناس فيه...ولكني أتعهد بإذن الله أنه بعد عرض أقسام الناس ومذاهبهم في فهم صفات الله، سنعرف جيدا أهمية هذا العلم وتوغله في أكثر من محور ..وكذلك تأثيره على طريقة فهمنا وتفسيرنا ليس فقط للنصوص الشرعية بل كذلك واقعنا في الحياة اليومية!

فلكل متابع .....فكّر ودوّن...اقرأ بتمعن ..كل لفظ وكل حرف..
ثم صبرا! لا تسارع بالإضافة ..
سنجمع هذه الفوائد في نهاية المشاركات

وسنرى مدى أهمية هذا العلم الثمين ..

إذن فليتنح العصف الذهني جانبا!! إنه الآن "عصر" ذهني : ))

لنبدأ والله المستعان ...

اللهم إليك نبرأ من كل حول لنا وقوة ولجأنا إلى حولك وقوتك اللهم لا تخذلنا فإنه إن كان ثمّ خطأ فمنا ومن الشيطان، وما كان من فضل وصواب فمنك وحدك لا إله إلا أنت عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير







> 1-المثبتون للمعاني الظاهرة


إن المتصور لكل كلمة تقال أن يكون لها معنى وكيفية

فعندما تقول كلمة "برتقال" مثلا فالمتبادر للذهن أننا نتحدث عن فاكهة، فمعنى الكلمة أنها فاكهة لها طعم طيب ...لها رائحة طيبة...فذاك علم 

وأما من لمس البرتقال ورآه فهو يستطيع وصف شكله ولونه ...وذاك رؤية

وأما من تذوق البرتقال فهو يعرف أن طعمه الطيب هو كذا وأن لونه هو كذا وأن شكله هو كذا...الخ وهذه هي الكيفية ...وتلك معاينة 

فأما المقام الأول فهو يعتمد على معلومات بلغة مفهومة...وأما المقامين الثاني والثالث فلابد فيهما من استخدام حواس كالنظر واللمس.

إذن هي قاعدة عامة لكل لغات العالم وليست خاصة باللغة العربية

أن لكل لفظ مدلول يسمى المعنى ، ومدلول يسمى الكيف


فحديثنا الآن عمن أثبت المعاني في أسماء الله وصفاته ثم نقسمه إلى قسمين 

1- قسم أثبت المعنى الظاهر الصحيح وأثبت كيفية وكّل علمها إلى الله

2- وقسم أثبت المعنى الظاهر وأثبت كيفية مثّلها بشيء من الموجودات أو صورها بشيء من التخيلات


وتفصيل ذلك يحتاج إلى شيء من التقديم...

فلا شك أن من له شيء من الاهتمام بعلم الأسماء والصفات يعرف جيدا أن القرآن لما نزل وتلقاه الصحابة بالإيمان لم تكن لديهم أي إشكالات في فهم أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته فهم عرب والقرآن عربي نزل بلغتهم خاطبهم بما يفهمون

إنما نشأ الاضطراب عندما اختلط العرب بالعجم وبدأ يتوافد على العرب وعلى الإسلام الفكر الفلسفي الموجود في الأديان الأخرى.

فبداية الأزمة لم تكن فقط متمثلة في "الجهم بن صفوان" الذي كان نكالا على الأمة في الكثير من مسائل العقيدة..بل يمكننا أن نقول أن أستاذه "الجعد بن درهم" ومن تلقى عنهم العلم كانوا لبنة أساسية في ظهور المشكلة على يد هذا الشقي الجهم بن صفوان

فيالها من سلسلة إسناد مظلمة ساقطة لم ينل من ينهل العلم عنها إلا ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض إذا أخرج يده لم يكد يراها ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا ...فما له من نور

نسأل الله تعالى أن ينور قلوبنا وبصائرنا بالإيمان به

 ولأن كل تطرف لابد أن يقابل بمثله...نشأ عندنا صنف غالوا في نفي الصفات وصنف غالوا في إثبات الصفات...وهدى الله أهل السنة إلى الحق الذي عليه الصحابة ..وهو إثبات بلا تمثيل ولا تعطيل 

يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــع بإذن الله تفصيل ذلك


وسؤال نطرحه لمن شاء أن يشارك..
من يأتينا بشيء من الخبر عن رجال هذا الإسناد المظلم؟ والشرط عدم الإطالة : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلسلة البدعية السوداء:

الجهم بن صفوان عن الجعد عن ابن سمعان عن طالوت عن لبيد اليهودي

هذا باختصار شديد..




> يتبــــــــــــ  ــــــع بإذن الله تفصيل ذلك


في انتظاره على شوق..

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> السلسلة البدعية السوداء:
> 
> الجهم بن صفوان عن الجعد عن ابن سمعان عن طالوت عن لبيد اليهودي
> 
> هذا باختصار شديد..


يا الله!

يا له من اختصار : )) ......شديد جدا!

وصدقت هي سلسلة بدعية سوداء ....وإن شئتِ فسميها أسقط الأسانيد : ))

باختصار أقل شدة:
الجهم بن صفوان: هو أساس البلاء في أمة الإسلام، ويعد مؤسس كل الفرق البدعية الذين نقلوا أقواله المخترعة، 
ويقال أن بداية ضلالة كانت بسبب مناقشته السمانية حيث سألوه ربك هذا أيرى أيسمع أيشم؟؟ فترك الصلاة أربعين يوما وشك، ثم خرج عليهم فسألهم الروح التي في أجسادكم أترى أتسمع أتشم؟ قالوا لا، فقال إن الله في الكون كالروح في الجسد...

كفره العلماء بسبب ركله للمصحف عمدا وأظهاره أقوال وأفعال لا يمكن أن تصدر من مسلم ذاق رائحة الإيمان

وشيخه الجعد بن درهم عنه أخذ الجهم خزعبلاته 
وهو الذي ضحى به قصاب الزنادقة/ خالد بن عبد الله القسري في عيد الأضحى

والسند عندي فيه سقط : )) ..ما أذكر شيئا عن ابن سمعان فلو تذكرينا؟

أما لبيد بن الأعصم فهو اليهودي المعروف الذي سحر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

هكذا نعرف بداية البدع كيف نشأت في أمة الإسلام...وأن مشايخ المبتدعة هم من خلطوا اليهودية بفلسفة الشرق والنصرانية وحشوا بها المعتقدات الصحيحة الإسلامية...فلا تكاد تتنظر في أقوال أهل البدع إلا وترى لهؤلاء الملل صدى وبصمات واضحة جدا





> في انتظاره على شوق..


أطال الله عمري وعمرك بالطاعات (إبتسامة غندر)

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

جزيتن خيرا يا غاليات.
متابعة معك يا أخية أسأل الله أن يثيبك خير الثواب وينفع بك.

كم استفدت من كتاباتكن، جزيتن خيرا.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

وجزيت خيرا غاليتي أم عبد الرحمن ...نحن كذلك نستفيد منك جدابارك الله فيك

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فحديثنا الآن عمن أثبت المعاني في أسماء الله وصفاته ثم نقسمه إلى قسمين 
> 
> 1- قسم أثبت المعنى الظاهر الصحيح وأثبت كيفية وكّل علمها إلى الله
> 
> 2- وقسم أثبت المعنى الظاهر وأثبت كيفية مثّلها بشيء من الموجودات أو صورها بشيء من التخيلات



تكلمنا عن أن كل لفظة في اللغة لها شقان

شق يوضح لنا المعاني وقسم يوضح لنا كيفيتها

فإذا قلت مثلا: هناك بلاد اسمها أمريكا، هذه البلاد واسعة، فيها بنايات تسمى ناطحات السحاب


هذه العبارة السابقة لا يوجد شخص يفهم العربية لم يفهم معناها...لكن قد يكون هناك شريحة واسعة جدا لم تفهم ((كيفيتها)) وهناك شريحة أيضا قد قاست كيفيتها بقياس سابق في الذهن
نأخذ كلمة (واسعة) مثلا:
1- من رأى أمريكا وزارها..يعرف كيفية كلمة (واسعة) عندما نصف بها هذه البلاد..فنحن هنا لا نتحدث عن (حديقة واسعة) رغم أن الكلمة (واسعة) تعد صفة واحدة يصح وصف (أمريكا والحديقة بها) ...لكن بالتأكيد الكيفية تختلف!

2- من رأى بلاد تشبه أمريكا في سعتها سيفهم إلى حد كبير كيفية الكلمة ( واسعة)

3- من لم ير بلادا واسعة ولم ير وسع بلده هو شخصيا سيفهم أنها بلاد كبيرة جدا (المعنى) ...لكنه قد لا يعلم (كيفية) هذه السعة 

وكذا يقال في كلمة (ناطحات سحاب) مثلا

فمن زار أمريكا يعرف عم نتحدث تحديدا
وهناك من يقيسها على ما رآه في بلاده إن كان فيها ناطحات سحاب أو رأى صورا لتلك البنايات
وهناك من لن يستطيع إدراك الكيفية الحقيقية (الشكل) لهذه البنايات لكنه يدرك جيدا  أنها ليست بناية من طابقين!! ويفهم جيدا أنها بناية كبيييييييييرة جدا وعاااااااالية 

وهذا الأخير أدرك المعنى ولم يدرك الكيف


فهل يستطيع أحدنا أن يجيب على هذا السؤال؟

لماذا أدرك هذا الصنف الأخير المعنى ولم يدرك الكيف الخاص بذلك اللفظ؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

كل المنتديات التي وضعت فيها الموضوع لم أضف فيها السؤال التفاعلي باعتبار أن الشرح بالأساس هدية لمجلس الأخوات وبالتالي التفاعل لأصحاب الهدية فقط!!!

بصراحة تفاعلكم مبهر ولهذا فأنا مضطرة أن أكلم نفسي قائلة: 

جزاني الله خيرا وبارك الله فيّ 

ثم أجيب على سؤالي وأتفاعل مع نفسي




> لماذا أدرك هذا الصنف الأخير المعنى ولم يدرك الكيف الخاص بذلك اللفظ؟؟!



أدرك هذا الصنف المعنى لأنه يفهم (اللغة) ومعانيها التي نتحدث بها
ولم يفهم الكيف لأن الكيف يحتاج لإدراكه بالحواس المختلفة من رؤية أو شم أو لمس

إجابتي صحيحة أم خاطئة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فحديثنا الآن عمن أثبت المعاني في أسماء الله وصفاته ثم نقسمه إلى قسمين 
> 
> 1- قسم أثبت المعنى الظاهر الصحيح وأثبت كيفية وكّل علمها إلى الله
> 
> 2- وقسم أثبت المعنى الظاهر وأثبت كيفية مثّلها بشيء من الموجودات أو صورها بشيء من التخيلات



فأما المثبتون للمعاني الظاهرة فسنجد أنهم ينقسمون إلى قسمين : 
1- أهل السنة الذين يقولون إن القرآن نزل بلغة عربية والعرب الذين نزل فيهم القرآن كانوا يسألون النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم عن معانيه وكانوا يفهمون معانيه كمان نفهم نحن معاني العبارات التي تنطق بلغاتنا..

فيثبت أهل السنة أن لكل آية معنى وأنها مفهومة وبلغة فصيحة وبليغة وواضحة 
قال تعالى:" بلسان عربي مبين"

ولا نستثني من ذلك آيات الصفات 

فصفات الله تعالى التي وردت في القرآن لها معان علمها من علمها وجهلها من جهلها 
كلٌ على قدر علمه باللغة والمعاني المستخدمة فيها 

وكذلك الأيات التي وردت في صفات الغيب بصفة عامة 

فالجنة فيها فاكهة ولحم طير وفيها أشجار وأنهار 

والنار لها شرر كالقصر وفيها شجر الزقوم 

والملائكة لهم أجنحة

وكل هذه الصفات المنسوبة لهذه المخلوقات الغيبية لها معانٍ نعلمها كلنا ونثبت هذه المعاني

ولكن كذلك كل إنسان مسلم يعرف جيدا أن الجنة فيها ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر، فهو يفهم معاني هذه الأشياء ولكن يعلم جيدا أن الآخرة ونعيمها والنار وعذابها ليس فيها مما في الدنيا إلا الأسماء

فهذا حال المخلوق ..وهذا هو منطق العقل السليم لا السقيم

فكيف بالخالق؟!

الله تعالى ذكر عن نفسه سبحانه أن له يدا ، وله وجه وله عين وأنه سبحانه كبير وعظيم وجميل 

وأنه يغضب على الكافرين ويحب المؤمنين ويرضى عن الشاكرين ويستهزئ بالمستهزئين
وأنه تعالى على العرش استوى.......الخ ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة عن صفات الرحمن

فكل هذه الصفات لها معانٍ نفهمها بوضوح

لكن ما لا تدركه عقولنا هي كيفيات هذه الصفات 

فإن العقل مناطه الحواس 
والحواس مناطها المحسوسات 

فأنت حين تتحدث عن الفيل أنت تتحدث عن مسمى معروف 

أما حين تتحدث عن الفراغ الموجود في الفضاء هل يمكنك أنت كرجل لم يسافر في الفضاء أن تفهم كيفية هذا الفراغ؟؟ لا 
أنت تدرك معناه لكن لا تدرك كيفيته لأن حواسك لم تباشره برؤية ولا بغيرها...بل لو تحدثنا كما في المثال السابق عن ناطحات السحاب فسنجد من يفهم المعنى ولا يدرك حقيقة الشكل والكيفية


يقول ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى :" ما من شيئين إلا بينهما قدر مشترك وقدر فارق فمن نفى القدر المشترك فقد عطل ومن نفى القدر الفارق فقد مثل"

فالقدر المشترك هو المعنى، والقدر الفارق هو الكيفية 
فمن نفى القدر المشترك كما سيأتي بيانه في قسم النفاة فهو المعطل، ومن نفى القدر الفارق وجعل الصفات مشتركة متماثلة من كل وجه فهو الممثل

وهذا ينقلنا إلى القسم الثاني ممن يثبت المعاني الظاهرة 

لنفرق جيدا بين أهل السنة والجماعة وبين الممثلة، فإن هناك من أصابه إثبات صفات الرحمن بهوسٍ فجعل يرمي أهل السنة بأنهم (حشوية) وأنهم (ممثلة) لينفر الناس عنهم

فما حكاية القسم الثاني الذين هم ممثلة

هؤلاء قوم كأنهم يقولون ما يلي:

الفيل كبير والعصفور كبير 
فــــــــصفة (كبير) عند الفيل = صفة (كبير) عن العصفور!!

يزحف الثعبان على (بطنه)، وتحمل الأنثى ولدها في (بطنها)
فـــــــلفظ (البطن) عند الثعبان = لفظ (البطن) عند أنثى الإنسان!

فمن من العقلاء يحتمل هذا الكلام ويقره؟؟!

يقولون مادام اللفظ واحد فحقيقته واحدة وكيفيته واحدة..
ولكن هذا الكلام لا يصح لا عقلا ولا نقلا


فنقلا قال تعالى:" ليس كمثله شيء" وفي نفس الآية أثبت صفتين واسمين: قال :" وهو السميع البصير"

فهو سبحانه ليس كمثله شيء في صفاته 

وعقلا نكتفي بالمثال السابق وأشباهه كثر



إذن فأهل السنة يثبتون ما أثبته الله لنفسه في كتابه وما جاءت به سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير تأويل ولا تمثيل ولا تحريف ولا تعطيل


فمهما قابلك في كتاب الله من صفات الله، فنحن نقر أن لها معنى صحيح مفهوم وأن معناها هو المعنى الظاهر المعروف في لغة العرب، ونؤمن أنه لكي نكيف هذه الصفات فلابد أن نعاين صاحب الصفات أو توصف لنا كيفياتها ممن رآها

فلما لم يأتنا وصف للكيفية ولما لم ير أحدنا ربه فنؤمن بما آتانا علمه ولا نفتش فيما وراءه قال تعالى:" ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أؤلئك كان عنه مسئولا"


أما الحديث عن ذات الله وصفاته بلا علم فهو ظلم وتعد وتطاول لا يليق بمن تأدب بأدب النبوة وأحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واقتفى أثره وآمن بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا ورسولا

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ




> فإن هناك من أصابه إثبات صفات الرحمن بهوسٍ فجعل يرمي أهل السنة بأنهم (حشوية) وأنهم (ممثلة) لينفر الناس عنهم


ما معنى حشوية؟ 
لا أعني معناها اللغوي, ولكن المقصود بادعائهم ذلك؟

----------


## أمة القادر

أحسن الله إليك .. تابعي أخية.

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليكِ سارة .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادكِ علما ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ها قد جئت أخيرا ومتابعة بعون الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ
> 
> 
> 
> ما معنى حشوية؟ 
> لا أعني معناها اللغوي, ولكن المقصود بادعائهم ذلك؟



وفيك بارك وأحسن إليك غاليتي

أنا فقط من يسأل في هذه الصفحة (ابتسامة )
غندر الآن في مأزق وهناك من (يغندر) عليه 

يعني لازم الإحراج : ))

عامة ....أجيبك والله المستعان..

في كتب الأشعرية بالذات نجد هذا الوصف نبذا لأهل السنة بالألقاب فيقولون هو قول أحمد والحشوية 

وطالما فهمت أنهم يعنون أن أهل السنة (يحشون) الألفاظ المقدسة بــ(المعاني) الباطلة - بزعمهم 
وطبعا هي كلمة منفرة لمذهب أهل السنة بالأساس والله أعلم


هذا مبلغ علمي ولعل لديك إضافة : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> أحسن الله إليك .. تابعي أخية.


وإليك أحسن غاليتي أمة القادر ..




> أحسن الله اليكِ سارة .. ونفع بكِ .. وزادكِ علما ..



آمين وإياك غاليتي..



> ها قد جئت أخيرا ومتابعة بعون الله


هلا هلا

أخشى أن فمك ممتلئ بالكيك اللذيذ الذي أخذتيه من الصفحة الأخرى!

 وتدعين المتابعة للكلام والحقيقة أنك متابعة للطعام : ))

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> هلا هلا
> أخشى أن فمك ممتلئ بالكيك اللذيذ الذي أخذتيه من الصفحة الأخرى!
> وتدعين المتابعة للكلام والحقيقة أنك متابعة للطعام : ))


أضحك الله سنك
أتعلمين وأنا أقرأ درك كنت فعلا آكل، يم يم يم كرواسون بالشيكولاته ابتسامة

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وطالما فهمت أنهم يعنون أن أهل السنة (يحشون) الألفاظ المقدسة بــ(المعاني) الباطلة - بزعمهم 
> وطبعا هي كلمة منفرة لمذهب أهل السنة بالأساس والله أعلم


تعلمين أنّي لا أفقه في الغندرة إلا القليل, وإنما أردت الانتفاع بما لديكِ وإفادة من تقرأ من الأخوات : )
بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة.

نعم , جميل ما تفضلتِ بذكره, ولا أذكرُ أين قرأت أن ( حشوية ) أي يصفونهم بأنهم كالحشو الذي لا فائدة منه. 

وقال الدكتور ناصر العقل في كتابه ( حراسة العقيدة ):
أما كلمة ( الحشوية ):
"فإن أول من عُرف أنه تكلم بهذه العبارة عمرو بن عبيد المعتزلي المتكلم حين ذكر له عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه - ما يخالف مقولته ، فقال ( كان ابن عمر حشويًا ) نسبة إلى حشو الناس وهم العامة والجمهور".

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تعلمين أنّي لا أفقه في الغندرة إلا القليل, وإنما أردت الانتفاع بما لديكِ وإفادة من تقرأ من الأخوات : )
> بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة.
> 
> نعم , جميل ما تفضلتِ بذكره, ولا أذكرُ أين قرأت أن ( حشوية ) أي يصفونهم بأنهم كالحشو الذي لا فائدة منه. 
> 
> وقال الدكتور ناصر العقل في كتابه ( حراسة العقيدة ):
> أما كلمة ( الحشوية ):
> "فإن أول من عُرف أنه تكلم بهذه العبارة عمرو بن عبيد المعتزلي المتكلم حين ذكر له عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنه - ما يخالف مقولته ، فقال ( كان ابن عمر حشويًا ) نسبة إلى حشو الناس وهم العامة والجمهور".



فائدة طيبة وإضافة ثرية جدا ...هكذا يكون العمل والحمد لله أني عرفت معناها أخيرا (ابتسامة)

أما الكلمة أعلاه بالأحمر فأضحكتني حتى الثمالة

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نكمل الموضوع:

ولأن المسائل تتضح بأمثلة كما ستتضح أكثر ببسط الكلام عن ضد ما ذكرنا

صفة العلم والحكمة: 

بناء على ما سبق نقول إن الله تعالى متصف بصفة العلم وصفة الحكمة كما قال عن نفسه

وحكمة الله تعالى ليست كحكمة المخلوقين أبدا، كما أن علمه ليس كعلم المخلوقين لقوله تعالى:" ليس كمثله شيء"

والله تعالى حكيم عليم وله إرادة مطلقة يفعل ما يشاء وقت ما يشاء كيف ما يشاء وفي كل أفعاله حكمة..

في حين أن المخلوق لو قلنا أن لديه حكمة أو علم فهي حكمة محدودة وعلم محدود قال تعالى:" وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا"
وقد لا يكون لديه إرادة تنفذ تلك الحكمة، وقد يكون للمخلوق إرادة نافذة كالملوك - رغم أنها محدودة أيضا ولكن نافذة بالنسبة لغيره من المخلوقات ورغم ذلك قد لا تكون له حكمة أو علم يخدم به هذه الإرادة.

وحكمة ربنا جل وعلا هي حكمة مطلقة وعلمه محيط بكل شيء لا يخفى عليه خافية ولا يعجزه شيء فما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن 
وما شاء الله تعالى وقدره كونا فهو الحكمة كلها علم بعضها من علم وخفي على أكثرنا منها ما خفي
وما شاء الله تعالى وشرعه فهو الحكمة والخير والصالح علم بعضا من حكمة الله أمره من علم وجهل أكثرنا منها ما جهل

وهنا يأتي إيمان المرء بعلم الله وحكمته وإرادته في أمرين:

1- إيمانه بالقدر
2- تسليمه للأمر الشرعي


صفة السمع والبصر

وكذلك قال ربنا عن نفسه أنه متصف بالسمع والبصر، فنثبت له ذلك عز وجل، 

والمخلوق له سمع وبصر، ولكن ليس السمع كالسمع ولا البصر كالبصر

فإن كان بصر الكلب يختلف عن بصر الإنسان، وسمع الكلب يتصف عن سمع الإنسان بشهادة العقلاء والعلماء، وكلٌ من الكلب والإنسان مخلوق

فكيف نمثل صفة الخالق بصفة المخلوق

فللخالق سمع وبصر يليقان به سبحانه، سمع وبصر كاملين لا يلحقهما النقص والآفات لأنه تعالى منزه عن كل عيب ونقص، وليس لهما مثيل في خلقه، ولا تكيفه العقول القاصرة بل يقف المرء عند حدود عقله يؤمن بما علمنا الله ولا يقف ما ليس له به علم.
وللمخلوق سمع وبصر يليق به كمخلوق فقير عاجز ضعيف لا حول ولا قوة له إلا بربه

وهنا يأتي إيمان المرء بصفتي السمع والبصر في مراقبة الله تعالى في كل كبيرة وصغيرة، وخشية الله عز وجل، ثم تقوى الله في نعمة البصر والسمع بطاعة الله في ذلك لعلمه أن الذي شق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته قادر على سلب ذلك منه، وأنه مهما كان بصره حادا، فإن الله تعالى يعلم خائنة عينه ويرى استراق سمعه وأن هذه الصفات التي خلقها الله فيه ستشهد عليه يوم القيامة

قال تعالى:" وما كنتم تستترون أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم"

* * * 
ثم سنضرب الآن مثالا على أكثر المسائل شيوعا في هذا الباب، والذي يكثر فيه اللغط والاعتراض

قال تعالى:" الرحمن على العرش استوى"

الاستواء صفة من صفات الله، نسميها صفة فعل

ولبسط أنواع الصفات نحتاج إلى موضوع مستقل لكن نجمل فنقول: الصفات ذاتية وفعلية، وصفات تجمع بين الذاتية والفعلية

فأما الذاتية فهي التي لا تفارق الموصوف ويعبر عنها في الكتب بقولهم: لا تنفك عن الذات

ومثالها: العلم والرحمة والحكمة والسمع والبصر...الخ

فلا يمكن أن يتصف ربنا في وقت ما بضد هذه الصفات

والفعلية هي صفات يفعلها ربنا متى شاء وكيف شاء كالنزول إلى السماء الدنيا مثلا في الثلث الأخير من الليل

والضحك، والفرح...الخ

وهذه الصفات يكثر فيها الإشكال عند المبتدعة، وإن كان لديهم في جميع الأنواع إشكالات

وسبب ذلك أنهم يقولون: ربنا لا تحل به الحوادث

وهي كلمة مشكلة لو المقصود بها نفي اتحاد الخالق والمخلوق لصح معناها

ولكن للأسف يقصدون بها نفي هذه الصفات الفعلية عن ربنا جل وعلا جملة وتفصيلا

فإن قال الله تعالى: "الرحمن على العرش استوى"

يقولون لم يستو على العرش! وإن قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح : لله أفرح بتوبة أحدكم" 
قالوا لا يفرح

وكما سيأتي في شرح قسم النفاة ينقسمون إلى قسم يؤلها وقسم يفوض معناها وسيأتي بإذن الله تعالى.

والنوع الثالث هو ما يجمع بين الصفات الذاتية والفعلية

كصفة الكلام فهو سبحانه وتعالي متصف بالكلام أبدا، وأما آحاد الكلام فهي صفة فعلية يتكلم الله تعالى بما شاء وكيف شاء ووقتما شاء

ولا شك أن هذا القسم أيضا من الأقسام التي يكثر فيها لغط المبتدعة لنفس الإشكال السابق.


-------------------------
ونعود لبسط صفة الاستواء بإذن الله في وقت لاحق
وما كان من توفيق فيما ذكرنا فهو من الله وحده وما كان من خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان والله تعالى منه براء

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

متابعة معك

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة




> ولكن للأسف يقصدون بها نفي هذه الصفات الفعلية عن ربنا جل وعلا جملة وتفصيلا
> 
>  فإن قال الله تعالى: "الرحمن على العرش استوى"
> يقولون لم يستو على العرش!


فهل يُنكِرون هذه الآية أم ما تأويلهم لها إذن؟

وأعتذر لمقاطعة الشرح.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

فَلا تَبتئس يا اِبن المَعارف وَالعُلا ******      بِفعل امرئ ما حنكته تَجاربه

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> فَلا تَبتئس يا اِبن المَعارف وَالعُلا ****** بِفعل امرئ ما حنكته تَجاربه


فَلا تَبتئس يا اِبن المَعارف وَالعُلا ****** بِترك امرئ قد ضيع وقته سدى 

: ))

ما رأيك أصلح للمعارضة الشعرية؟؟

وقتي ضاق فجأة لا أدري صار صغيرا علي أم أنني كبرت

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

أختاي أم عبد الرحمن وقلبي مملكة جزاكما الله خيرا على المتابعة







> بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ أستاذتنا الفاضلة
> 
> 
> 
> فهل يُنكِرون هذه الآية أم ما تأويلهم لها إذن؟
> 
> وأعتذر لمقاطعة الشرح.



أستاذتنا الفاضلة التوحيد

لا حاجة للاعتذار لمقاطعة الشرح فأنا أهوى المقاطعات : ))

لو أنكروا الآية = كفروا قولا واحدا ولاسترحنا منهم : ))

لكن لم ينكروا الآية بل هم فيها على قولان: 
التأويل وهو أحد مذهبي الأشاعرة ومذهب المعتزلة والتفويض وهو مذهب الأشاعرة

وسيأتي بسط الكلام على التأويل والتفويض بإذن الله.

لكن إن كان عندك فائدة تريدين التعجيل بها فحيهلا بها فقد اشتقنا لفوائدك

ولا أبالغ لو قلت أنني أكمل الموضوع فقط لأني أعرف أنك متابعة تلتقطين ما يسقط وتلاحقيننا به : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

صفة الاستواء :

وهي صفة فعلية، أما العلو فهي صفة ذاتبة لله عز وجل فهو العلي العظيم بذاته على خلقه، وهو القاهر فوق عباده أجمعين ، أما استواء الله على العرش فهي من الصفات الفعلية 
وكما هو واضح نحن إلى الآن نشرح هذه الصفات بناء فقط على ما سبق طرحه وهو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة ومذهب الممثلة

ولم نتطرق بعدُ إلى مذاهب نفاة الصفات

وعندما نبدأ بطرح مذهب النفاة سنُعيد مرة أخرى شرح بعض الصفات وغيرها إن شاء الله تعالى

فعندما نتحدث عن صفة الاستواء فباعتبار مذهب الممثلة يقولون: استوى على العرش كما يستوي الملوك في الدنيا على عروشهم، وكما يستوي الإنسان على الكراسي ونحوها.

ولازم قولهم أنهم يخضعون الرب عز وجل إلى قواعد نيوتن وجاذبيته، فالعرش على قولهم يحمله وباعتبار القاعدة الفيزيائية لكل فعل رد فعل مساو له في القوة ومضاد له في الاتجاة فالعرش مساو في القوة لمن يحمله، أو له فضل قوة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم، كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا

أما مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة فيقولون الاستواء معلوم المعنى في لغة العرب نفهمه جيدا،  والمعنى علا وارتفع 
وكيفيته مجهولة لنا فنحن لم نر العرش ولا رب العرش 
والإيمان باستواء الله على العرش واجب لأنه ورد 7 مرات في القرآن
والسؤال عن الكيفية بدعة .

ولا تخفى عبارة الإمام مالك بن أنس: الاستواء معلوم والكيف مجهول (غير معقول) والإيمان به واجب والسؤال عنه بدعة


فائدة: 
قال الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي: انظر إلى الإخلاص كيف يجعل من عبارة قصيرة مختصرة مثل عبارة الإمام مالك، قاعدة لأهل السنة إلى يومنا هذا" اهـ بتصرف.


يتبع بإذن الله بشرح مذاهب النفاة
أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل لنا من أمرنا يسرا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل لنا من أمرنا يسرا


اللهم آمييييييييين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الصنف الثاني من أقسام الناس 
وهؤلاء هم نفاة المعاني الظاهرة، وهم معطلة سواء كانوا من أهل التأويل أو التفويض.

وكان مبدأ ظهورهم هو الجهم بن صفوان نقلا عن شيخه الجعد بن درهم

لذا خطب خالد القسري الملقب بقصاب الزنادقة، في يوم العيد فقال: ضحوا تقبل الله ضحاياكم فإني مضح بالجعد بن درهم، فإنه يزعم أن الله لم يتخذ إبراهيم خليلا ولم يكلم موسى تكليما تعالى الله عما يقول الجعد علوا كبيرا" 

ثم نزل من على المنبر فقتله.

ولا شك أن الجهمية هم غلاة المعطلة، وبلغ ببعضهم القول أنه ليس لله اسم ولا صفة.

وورث هذا الإرث المعتزلة أولا، وظهر مذهبهم في عهد المأمون فيما يعرف بفتنة خلق القرآن، التي ثبت فيها الإمام أحمد حتى قيل: أبو بكر ليوم الردة وأحمد ليوم البدعة.

ثم نشأ مذهب وسط بين أهل الحديث أهل السنة والمعتزلة، على يد أبي الحسن الأشعري، الذي كان ربيبا للجبائي شيخ المعتزلة ففارقه، وانتشر المذهب ونسب إليه، في حين أن آخر أمر أبي الحسن الأشعري اعتناق مذهب السنة بكامله.

ولا يخفى أن مذهب المعطلة في نشأته إنا أريد به المكر بالإسلام وأهله وإفساد الدين من داخله، بخلطه بعقائد أهل الكلام والفلسفة اليونانية، فإنهم لما لم يقدروا على مقاومة المد الإسلامي بالسيف، أظهر بعض المنافقين الإسلام وظل يعيث في الأذهان فسادا، تارة بالتشيع وتارة بالخروج وتارة بالتجهم ونفي الصفات.

وكان هؤلاء أحوج ما يكون لدرة عمر بن الخطاب التي تشفي العي فاقد العقل، ولكن كان قتل عمر كسرا لباب منع الدولة الإسلامية من الفتن دهرا بإذن الله ولطفه، ثم اقتضت حكمة الرب جل وعلا أن تظل الحرب قائمة بين المتمسكين بالسنة وبين غيرهم حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب، ويبلوا الله الأمة أيهم تظل الطائفة المنصورة التي تقاتل على الحق حتى يأتي وعد الله وهم على ذلك.


ومما لابد من ذكره في هذا المقام، أن نفاة الصفات قد انتسب لهم من أهل العلم السابقين من انتسب، وزل في هذا الموطن من زل ولكن لا ينبغي أن يكون ذلك مانعا من أخذ العلم منهم والدعوة لهم بالتجازو والغفران فإن أهل العلم بين الأجر والأجرين في اجتهاداتهم.

وفي حين أن الطائفة  التي ابتدأت هذا الشغب، لم تكن سليمة النوايا والطوية، إلا أن هناك من كانت همته تنزيه الرب جل وعلا، والسبب في نفيهم المعاني الظاهرة للآيات هي الظن الخاطئ أنها موجبة للتمثيل السابق ذكره، فصدق من قال أن من اعتنق مذهب التعطيل فقد وقع في التمثيل أولا ثم أراد تنزيه الخالق عما علق بذهنه هو فاستقبحه، فوقع في التعطيل 

وكلاهما طرفي نقيض والوسط العدل الخيار هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة.

وجدير بالذكر أنه لو نفى هؤلاء القوم صريح الآيات دون تأويل فهو الكفر الصراح البواح بالإجماع لا يخالف في ذلك مخالف، ولكن لما كان قصدهم التنزيه، وأقروا بالخضوع للقرآن وإيمانهم به، ولكن تأولوا المعاني أو فوضوا معناها كما سيأتي، فهو عذر مانع من التكفير - بصفة عامة.
وللمسألة تفصيلات دقيقة تحتاج لبسط ليس ها هنا موضعه، فقط أردنا الإشارة لهذه النقطة على عجالة.

إذن قسم نفاة المعاني الظاهرة بقولون : ليس المعنى الظاهر مراد في هذه النصوص، لأن ذلك موجب للتشبيه، ويجب تنزيه الرب عن التشبيه، فنفوا المعاني الظاهرة المعروفة من لغة العرب ثم 
انقسموا إلى قسمين يجمعهم هذا البيت لصاحب الجوهرة الأشعري المذهب:
يقول:

وكل نص أوهم التشبيه.....أوله أو فوض ورم تنزيه

فقسم أوّل المعاني، وقسم فوض معانيها

ويجمع القسمين جزمهما بأن المعنى الظاهر غير مراد.

فاحفظ هذه القاعدة ففيها الفرق بين الواقفة وبين المفوضة وسيأتي بإذن الله.


يتـــبع بإذن الله بالحديث عن مذهب أهل التأويل.
أذكر إخواني ممن يتابع بأبيات الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
أخي أيها المجتاز نظمي ببابه....ينادي عليه كاسد السوق أجملا
وظن به خيرا وسامح نسيجه....بالاغضاء والحسنى وإن كان هلهلا
وسلم لإحدى الحسنيين إصابة ....والاخرى اجتهاد رام صوبا فأمحلا
وإن كان خطئا فادّاركه بفضله....من الحلم وليصلحه من جاد مقولا.


فما كان من خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان والله تعالى منه براء وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> أذكر إخواني ممن يتابع بأبيات الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى :
> أخي أيها المجتاز نظمي ببابه....ينادي عليه كاسد السوق أجملا
> وظن به خيرا وسامح نسيجه....بالاغضاء والحسنى وإن كان هلهلا
> وسلم لإحدى الحسنيين إصابة ....والاخرى اجتهاد رام صوبا فأمحلا
> وإن كان خطئا فادّاركه بفضله....من الحلم وليصلحه من جاد مقولا.
> 
> 
> فما كان من خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان والله تعالى منه براء وصلي اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


ونذكر أيضًا - حين متابعة هذه الفوائد - قولَه - رحمه الله:

أهلّت فلبتها المعاني لُبابها ****** وصُغت بها ما ساغ عذبًا مسلسلا
وفي يُسْرها التيسير رُمتُ اختصاره ****** فأجنتْ بعون الله منه مؤملا
وألفافها زادتْ بنشر فوائد ****** فلفتْ حياءً وجهها أن تُفضلا

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

*السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته ..* 

*جزاكِ اللهُ خير الجزاء أستاذتنا المفضال الكريمة : )*
*لم أشأ أن أُرسلَ إليكِ كونك ستطلبين وضع ما بقدرِ اللهِ سهوتِ عنهِ من أخطاءَ نحْويّةٍ حين الكتابة ها هنا ..*
 أبدأ بحولِ اللهِ تعالى ..



> *ينقسم الناس في صفات الله تعالى إلى ثلاث أقسام**:*


في الأعدادِ المفردة
من ( ثلاثة إلى عشرة ) يخالِفُ العددُ معدودَهُ تذكيرًا وتأنيثًا .. و الصوابُ ثلاثة أقسام .




> *فأما المقام الأول فهو يعتمد على معلومات بلغة مفهومة...وأما المقامين الثاني والثالث فلابد فيهما من استخدام حواس كالنظر واللمس**.*


أما : حرف شرط غير جازم ، وما بعده مبتدأ .. فحكم كلمة (المقامين) كحكم (المقام) وكلاهما مبتدأ مرفوع والله أعلم .




> *وصدقت هي سلسلة بدعية سوداء ....وإن شئتِ فسميها أسقط الأسانيد** : ))*


كنتُ سأعتقدُ لوهلةٍ أنَّ الياء من الخطأ ثبوتها هنا .. لكن أنعمتُ النظرَ في الفعل فوجدتُ ياءهُ المتصلة به ليست الأصلية وإنَّما ياء المخاطبة المؤنثة ، وعلامةُ البناءِ هنا ليست حذف حرف العلِّة وإنَّما حذفُ حرف النون .. 

لو أردنا مخاطبةَ المُذكَّرِ لن نزيدَ ياءَ المخاطبة المؤنَّثة فنقولُ إن شئتَ فسمِّها .. بينما مع الأنثى إن شئتِ فسمِّيها .
وذكرتُ ما وقعتُ فيه من خطأ للفائدة  :Smile: 




> *بناء على ما سبق نقول إن الله تعالى متصف بصفة العلم وصفة الحكمة كما قال عن نفسه*


والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم ولا أجزمُ بالصِّحة 
إنَّ نبتدأُ بها الجملة .. بينمَا أنَّ هي التي تكونُ في وسطِ الكلام .. فلو كانَ مقصدُكِ :
بناءً على ما سبقَ نقولُ : 
إن الله تعالى ..إلخ لكانت كتابتكِ لهمزةٍ مكسورةٍ صائبة
لكن لو في سياق الكلام الصوابُ هكذا : بناءً على ما سبقَ نقولُ أن الله تعالى متصفٌ .. فتكون أنَّ ومعمولاها(الاسم والخبر) في محلِّ نصبِ مقول القول .. وهي مصدر مؤوَّل ب ( نقولُ باتِّصافِ اللهِ تعالى)






> *وما شاء الله تعالى وشرعه فهو الحكمة والخير والصالح علم بعضا من حكمة الله أمره من علم وجهل أكثرنا منها ما جهل*


لم أفهم كلمة والله المستعان  : (




> *فللخالق سمع وبصر يليقان به سبحانه، سمع وبصر كاملين لا يلحقهما النقص والآفات لأنه تعالى منزه عن كل عيب ونقص، وليس لهما مثيل في خلقه، ولا تكيفه العقول القاصرة بل يقف المرء عند حدود عقله يؤمن بما علمنا الله ولا يقف ما ليس له به علم**.*


فللخالقِ سمعٌ وبصرٌ يليقانِ بهِ سبحانه ، سمـعٌ (بدل مرفوع )وبصـرٌ (معطوف) كاملان (نعتٌ مرفوع )


*هذا ما وقفت عليه أمة الله الفقيرة إليه من سهوٍ وإن شاءَ اللهُ لا تكونُ سهت عن شيءٍ آخرَ : )*

*وإلى هنا حتَّى آخر شهرِ مارس أكتفي من الدخول إلى عالم الإنترنت فأفكاري باتت مشوشة وامتحاناتي رعبها يكادُ يقتُلني .. فأرجو باللهِ صادقَ الدعوات .. وإلى اللقاء ..*

----------


## أم لؤي

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أين اختفت أستاذتنا؟
ظننتُ أنه قد فاتني الكثير!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> أين اختفت أستاذتنا؟
> ظننتُ أنه قد فاتني الكثير!



يا الله!

أنت عدت؟؟؟

لقد أصابني الرعب عندما وجدت اسمك تماما كالطالب الخائب عندما يرى المدرس صبيحة يوم لم يتم فيها واجباته!!

أنا يا أختي الحبيبة لم أستطع أن أكتب أي كلمة دون وجودك في المجلس أوقفت كل شيء حتى تعودي (ابتسامة محبة)

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> *السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته ..* 
> 
> *جزاكِ اللهُ خير الجزاء أستاذتنا المفضال الكريمة : )*
> *لم أشأ أن أُرسلَ إليكِ كونك ستطلبين وضع ما بقدرِ اللهِ سهوتِ عنهِ من أخطاءَ نحْويّةٍ حين الكتابة ها هنا ..*
>  أبدأ بحولِ اللهِ تعالى ..
> 
> في الأعدادِ المفردة
> من ( ثلاثة إلى عشرة ) يخالِفُ العددُ معدودَهُ تذكيرًا وتأنيثًا .. و الصوابُ ثلاثة أقسام .
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا غاليتنا وأحسن الله إليك : ))





> جزاك الله خيرا .


وجزاك الله خيرا عزيزتي : ))

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

مرفق به ملف أقسام الناس في الصفات للقسم الأول مضاف إليه تعديلات يسيرة 

وقريبا نستكمل ما بدأنا والله المستعان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

ننتقل الآن إلى القسم الثاني من أقسام الناس في صفات الله وهم قسم النفاة، وأولهم أهل التأويل

مما لا شك فيه أن الفهم الدقيق لهذه المذاهب تعين جد العون على فهم مذهب أهل السنة وتمييز صحيح الأقوال من سقيمها، فإنه كما قال الشاعر (وبضدها تتميز الأشياء)

وسنحتاج لفهم بعض المصطلحات والمفاهيم في طريقنا لدراسة هذا الباب

نسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يعيننا وييسر لنا أمرنا ويفتح لنا في الفهم والعلم فتحا مباركا

وأول ما نبدأ به هو قانون أهل التأويل - وإن شئت فقل أهل الكلام، بل إن شئت فقل كل مبتدع!!

*العلاقة بين العقل والنقل:
*إن أس البلاء الذي منه دخل على القوم ما دخل هو افتراضهم قانون ينظم العلاقة بين العقل والنقل بني على أن العقل مقدم على النقل
والنقل هنا هو نصوص الوحيين.

غير أن هذا القانون كان مجحفا ظالما.

قدم هؤلاء العقل على النقل فقالوا إذا تعارض العقل مع النقل قدم العقل لأنه أصل النقل وبه استدل على النقل!!
قال ابن تيمية في كتابه الثمين درء تعارض العقل والنقل ،ينقل عن الرازي: 
"إذا تعارضت الأدلة السمعية والعقلية أو السمع والعقل أو النقل والعقل أو الظواهر النقلية والقواطع العقلية أو نحو ذلك من العبارات 
فإما أن يجمع بينهما وهو محال لأنه جمع بين النقيضين 
وإما أن يردا جميعا 
وإما أن يقدم السمع وهو محال لأن العقل أصل النقل فلو قدمناه عليه لكان قدحا في العقل الذي هو أصل النقل والقدح في أصل الشيء قدح فيه، فكان تقديم النقل قدح في النقل والعقل جميعا فوجب تقديم العقل 
ثم النقل إما أن يتأول وإما أن يفوض"اهـ

وانظر قوله (ظواهر نقلية) و(قواطع عقلية) تعرف كم الظلم والإجحاف في هذا القانون الجائر!! فصيروا النصوص ظواهر والعقلانيات قواطع جازمة!! فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم.

وقال أهل السنة: بل النقل هو الأصل والعقل أداة لفهمه لا يقدم عليه ولا يتوهم تعارضهما أصلا إلا لو كان النقل غير صحيح أو كان العقل غير صريح

فالعقل الصريح هو الذي لا يخالف النقل الصحيح بل يشهد له ويؤيده لأن المصدر واحد فالذي خلق العقل هو الذي أرسل إليه النقل ومن المحال أن يرسل له ما يفسده

ولكي نفهم هذه العلاقة بصورة صحيحة فلنتخيل جهازا إلكترونيا معقدا ومعه كتيب شرح طريقة الاستخدام
قرر أحدهم أن العقل هو الذي صنع الجهاز والكتيب وبالتالي فعقله لا يقل شيئا عن عقول المهندسين صانعي الجهاز، وواضعي طريقة تشغيله،
إن ما يفترض في هذه الحالة أن يقرأ الرجل كتيب التشغيل ويستخدم عقله في (فهمه) فقط، وليس من شأنه أبدا أن يحاول معرفة (لماذا) قرر المهندس أن السلك الذي يطفئ الجهاز لونه أحمر وأن الذي يشغله أخضر، ولا من شأنه أن يعرف لما وصل هذا السلك بذاك، بل ليس من حقه أصلا أن يفك الجهاز ويتلاعب بالقطع الدقيقة التي لا يفقه عنها شيئا ...ولو فعل ذلك فالشركة غير مسئولة عن تصليح هذه الأعطاب الحادثة عن فك الجهاز خارج أروقة مصانعها!!

وماذا يحدث لو قرر الرجل أن يضع هو قواعد من عقله باعتبار أنه أهل خبرة رغم أنه لم يعمل يوما في مجال الإلكترونيات، لكنه قرأ من هنا وهناك كتيبات تشغيل لأجهزة أخرى رديئة الصنع (مذاهب الفلاسفة)
فيقرر أن يجمع بين كتيب تشغيل الجهاز الحديث وكتيبات التشغيل الرديئة ويضع لنفسه منطقا ذهنيا يرتضيه حتى إذا  رأى في الكتيب الحديث شيئا يخالف منطقه فليقدم منطقه هو العقلي على منطق الكتيب!

النتيجة : يفسد الجهاز!

فإذا كان هذا حال عقول الخلق مع عقول أعلى منها لمجرد اكتسابها دراسة معينة لم تكتسبها العقول الأخرى، أو حتى لأن الله فضلها بشيء من الذكاء أهلها لصناعة جهاز معين

فكيف يكون حال عقولنا مع الخالق الحكيم العليم خالق كل شيء ومدبر كل شيء الذي يعلم السر وأخفى، العليم الذي أحاط علمه بكل شيء 

إن الله تعالى أرسل القرآن وجعله في قوم طبقوه بصورة مثالية جميلة، فهموا نصوصه وعملوا بها، أستاذهم سيد البشر صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان المجتمع موصولا بالوحي، تقع الحادثة فيحتار القوم فينزل الوحي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوب فعلا ويخطئ آخر.

دور العقل مع النقل أنه ينقاد له، يؤمن به، يسلم له، يفهمه فإن تعثر في فهم نص فتش في أفهام الصحابة ومن اتبعهم بإحسان وسأل أهل الذكر...لا أن يعارضه بخيالات تسمى معقولات فيضع قوانين يحكم بها في فهم النصوص مبنية على عقله هو.
لهذا اختلف أهل العقول اختلافا كثيرا فما يكاد يجلس منهم اثنين إلا ويقع الاختلاف فيتنافرا ثم يقوما وقد صارا فرقتين لكل منهما أتباع!
وتعارض العقل والنقل لا يخلو إما أن يكون النقل ضعيفا، أو أن يكون التعارض متوهما لسوء فهم العقل للنقل، ومؤلفات العلماء تشهد بهذه الحقيقة الدامغة أن العقل الصريح والنقل الصحيح لا يتعارضان أبدا، فلو وقع في قلب العبد المؤمن شبهة تعارض بين النصين الثابتين فليتهم عقله وفهمه أولا أما أن يتهم النقل ويبدأ في تغيير النصوص وتبديلها حتى يشعر بارتياح عقلي ذهني خاص به، ثم يأتي آخر فيفعل فعله...ما كان لنا أن نترك قول الله وقول نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم لأفهام الرجال وعقولهم.
وأول من عارض النقل بالعقل هو إبليس حيث استخدم القياس لمعارضة الأمر

قال له ربه: اسجد لآدم
فقال وكيف أسجد وأنا الأفضل؟ هو مخلوق من طين وأنا مخلوق من نار والنار خير من الطين!!

فطرح الأمر الشرعي وراء ظهره وتبنى الرأي والقياس العقلي الباطل، فلا هو خير من آدم ولا النار خير من الطين ولكنه قياس عقلي باطل أراد منه معارضة الأمر الشرعي الواضح

ثم اتبعه معارضو الشرع من الكفار فتارة يقولون (لو شاء الله ما أشركنا) فرد الله عليهم (ما لهم به من علم)
وتارة يقولون لو كان هذا القرآن صحيحا لأنزل ملك، لجاءت المعجزة بكذا وكذا...الخ المعارضات العقلية المتوهمة المتخيلة

والحق أن العقل يتوائم تماما مع النقل الصحيح ويسلم له فيجد راحته تماما لأنه لا تعارض ولكنهم استخدموا العقل في ادخال الوهم والخيالات فلبس الله عليهم ما لبسوه هم على أنفسهم.

ثم جاء أهل الكلام وبدأ أبوهم الجهم بن صفوان عندما سئل عن شبهة رام بها السمانية اثبات عدم وجود الله تعالى فقيل له: ربك هذا لا تراه ولا تحس به ولا تلمسه ووفليس موجود
فلم يرجع الشقي لأهل العلم ولم يتدثر بدثار الحلم، ولم يسأل ماذا قال النص بل سارع وشك حتى أراحه عقله، فكان حفيد إبليس في الفكر

فقال وتأمل قوله العقلي البحت: قاس الشقي الرب على الروح، قياسا باطلا.
فتأمل كيف يقدم الأشقياء عقولهم على النصوص المعصومة
والعجيب أن أفراخه من أهل الكلام ما فروا من تشبيه إلا ووقعوا في شر منه.


فلو استصحبنا هذا الأصل معنا أعني علاقة العقل بالنقل عند أهل السنة وعند المبتدعة والفرق بينهما، في رحلة فهم مذهب النفاة ومقارنته بمذهب الحق أهل السنة والجماعة سنجد خيرا كثيرا بإذن الله

وينظر تفضلا منكم في هذا الرابط
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%21&highlight=


أكتفي بهذا القدر ويتبع إن شاء الله بالكلام على أنواع القياس
اللهم أنت خير معين فاجعل ما نكتب حجة لنا لا علينا يا رحيم.

----------


## لجين الندى

تم تحميل الجزء الأول 
بارك الله فيكِ سارة ..ويسر أمرك.. وكتب لك الأجر مضاعف

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*أنواع القياس*
قد يبدو للناظر لأول وهلة في المذاهب المخالفة لأهل السنة والجماعة أن القياس هو إشكال الممثلة فحسب، ولكن الواقع أن النفاة وقعوا في هذا الإشكال أيضا، فإن نفيهم للصفات إنما بنيت على وقوعهم في التمثيل أولا فاستنكروه فسعوا إلى نفيه بنفي الصفات باطراد.
فكل معطل ممثل في الأصل.
وكما ذكرنا من قبل لا ننكر أن هناك أيد عبثت في تراثنا وعقيدتنا بغية الإفساد زاعمة التنزيه لكن هناك الكثير أيضا ومنهم من يعد من كبار العلماء - من وقع في التعطيل والتأويل ابتغاء تنزيه الخالق عما لا يليق به.

فما هي أنواع القياس؟؟ وما الذي يجوز استخدامه في باب الصفات ولا الذي لا يجوز منها؟

1- قياس التمثيل
وهو إلحاق أصل بفرع والتسوية بينهما في الحكم لعلة.
ويكثر في الفقه ، ومنه قول بعض الفقهاء: هذا مشروب محرم، ألحق بالخمر في الحكم للاشتراك في علة السكر.


2- قياس الشمول
هو قياس يستوي فيه جميع أفراده
كقول الفقيه: كل خمر مسكر..فيدخل في لفظ الخمر جميع أفراد اللفظ من خمر العنب أو التفاح أو غير ذلك
وكقوله كل مسكر خمر ، فيدخل في حكم الخمر (التحريم) كل شراب مسكر مهما تباين نوعه

ولكن إلى الآن لم يتضح الفرق بين قياس التمثيل وقياس الشمول وما تعلقه بنفي الصفات وإثباته؟

وبالمثال يتضح المقال:

عُلقت على مصنع لافتة:
((لا يدخل المصنع رجل بدون تصريح))

فرجال الأمن واقفون بالباب يطالبون الداخل بتصاريح الدخول

بقياس التمثيل: إذا حضرت امرأة وأرادت الدخول يطلب منها تصريح فقد ألحقت بحكم الرجل لاشتراك العلة في الجميع وهي طلب تصريح لأجل منع من لا يحمل التصريح من الدخول

بقياس الشمول: فإن (كل) رجل -طويل- قصير - نحيف - بدين -  عامل -  مهندس-  إداري ...الخ لا يحق له أن يدخل المصنع بغير تصريح

-- يأتي هنا سؤال: إذا جاء صاحب المصنع نفسه هل يصح إدخاله تحت قياس الشمول لأنه (رجل) فشمله اللفظ فتساوى مع (كل) رجل؟
 وهل يصح مساواته وإلحاقه بالفرع (هنا هو الرجال العاملين في المصنع) بقياس التمثيل فيجري رجال الأمن عليه ما يجرونه على العاملين؟

وكيف سيكون رد فعل صاحب المصنع إذا أصر رجل الأمن على مطالبته بالتصريح رغم:
1- أنه يعرفه جيدا 
2- أبرز له صاحب المصنع إثبات شخصية يدل بوضوح على أنه صاحب المصنع..

لا شك أن رجل الأمن الأحمق سيفقد وظيفته! وسيعد هذا منه تطاولا على صاحب المصنع مهما استشد بمنشورات مجمع اللغة العربية لإثبات صحة موقفه!!

ولله المثل الأعلى
فالله تعالى أولى ألا يقاس على خلقه 

وهذا ينقلنا للكلام على النوع الثالث وهو قياس الأولوية

يتبع بشرح قياس الأولوية وتوضيح ذلك في المثال السابق

----------


## مروة عاشور

جميل جدًا, بارك الله فيكِ وضاعف لكِ الأجر

خير ما يقرِّب الصورة ويثبتها في الذهن "ضرب الأمثال" وقد أجدتِ وأفدتِ, نفع الله بكِ

وفي انتظار قياس الأولوية على نفس المثال لسهولته ووضوحه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قياس الأولوية

كما في المثال السابق

رأينا الرجل صاحب المصنع لا يستطيع رجل الأمن أن يقيسه على العاملين بالمصنع قياس شمول حتى لو سمي كلاهما (رجل)!
ورأينا أن قياس التمثيل وهو إلحاق حكمه بحكم الفرع (العاملون) في المطالبة بالتصريح.. باطل!
وكلاهما يعد من قبل رجل الأمن إهانة فادحة وتعدٍ سافر يستحق أن يعاقب عليه ولا شك!

فها هنا يصح أن يقال: إذا كان هذا في حق المخلوق الضعيف لمجرد أن له شيء من الملك (المصنع) فأثبت له الكمال النسبي عند المقارنة بخلق مثله
 فلا يساوى بينه لا على سبيل التمثيل ولا على سبيل الشمول، وهم خلق مثله لمجرد أنهم يعملون في مصنعه!

فلله تعالى المثل الأعلى وهو (أولى) ألا يقاس على خلقه فيسوى بينه وبينهم تسوية شمول أو تمثيل في الذات والصفات.
كيف وهو خالقهم جميعا؟! سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون

إذن قياس الأولوية هو :
إن كل كمال اتصف به المخلوق لا يقبل النقص بوجه من الوجوه فالخالق أحق أن يتصف به، وكل ما تنزه عنه المخلوق من نقص فالخالق أولى بالتنزيه عنه

يقول ابن تيمية:" والله تعالى لا تضرب له الأمثال التي فيها مماثلة لخلقه فإن الله لا مثل له، بل له المثل الأعلى فلا يجوز أن يشترك هو والمخلوق في قياس تمثيل ولا في قياس شمول تستوي أفراده، ولكن يستعمل في حقه المثل الأعلى وهو أن كل ما اتصف به المخلوق من كمال فالخالق أولى به وكل ما تنزه عنه المخلوق من نقص فالخالق أولى بالتنزيه عنه، فإذا كان المخلوق منزها عن مماثلة المخلوق مع الموافقه في الاسم فالخالق أولى أن ينزه عن مماثلة المخلوق وإن حصلت الموافقة في الاسم" اهـ التدمرية.

وقد ضرب ابن تيمية مثلين:

1- مثل الجنة:
فإن الجنة فيها أنهار من لبن وماء وخمر وعسل،وفيها فاكهة ونخل ورمان ولحم طير .........الخ
وقال تعالى:" وأتوا به متشابها"
يقول ابن عباس: ليس في الدنيا شيء مما في الجنة إلا الأسماء"

فإذا كان هذا حال المخلوق في الدنيا والمخلوق في الجنة لا يقيس المرء شيئا مما في الجنة على ما في الدنيا إلا كان ما في الجنة أعظم فإن فيها ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر!...

فالخالق أولى ألا يقاس بخلقه فلله المثل الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى وهو عز وجل أعظم وأجل من كل ما يخطر على قلوب عباده ، فذاته وصفاته لا تدركها العقول ولا تحيط بها علما

2- الروح
قال تعالى :"ويسئلونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا"

فهذه الروح وصفها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنها تقبض ويعرج بها إلى السماء
والأرواح جنود مجندة...الخ

فهل تقاس الروح على الجسد الذي نعرفه ونلمسه؟ وهل يستطيع متفلسف أن يقول الروح كالملائكة؟ فيضحك منه العقلاء ...فإنه ما رأى ملكا ولا رأى الروح ويقيس غائب بغائب!!
فلا يقول بذلك عاقل!
هذا والروح بين جنباتنا تخرج من الجسد فيموت ولا يستطيع إنسان مهما بلغ شأنه أن يعيدها قال تعالى:" فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين"

فإذا كان هذا في شأن شيء جعله الله سبب الحياة في أجسادنا لا نستطيع قياسه على نفس الجسد الذي يعيش فيه 
"فإذا كان من نفى صفات الروح جاحدا معطلا لها، ومن مثلها بما يشاهده من المخلوقات جاهلا ممثلا لها بغير شكلها وهي مع ذلك ثابتة بحقيقة الإثبات مستحقة لما لها من الصفات، فالخالق سبحانه وتعالى أولى أن يكون من نفى صفاته جاحدا، وهو سبحانه ثابت بحقيقة الإثبات مستحق لما له من الأسماء والصفات" اهـ التدمرية


إذن فقياس الأولوية يعد من الردود المفحمة على المعطل والممثل معا
وكما ذكرنا من قبل إن كل معطل إنما وقع في التعطيل لوقوعه في التمثيل أولا فلجأ إلى التأويل لينفض ما وقر في ذهنه فاستقبحه..
ولكن هل يصح عند أهل السنة نفي التأويل بإطلاق؟؟
وهذا يحتاج لبيان معاني التأويل أولا..
يتبع بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السَّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه
جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أختي الحبيبة ونفعَ بكِ ..
استمتعتُ كثيرًا بقراءةِ ما فاتَني ولم أملَّ من طولِه ..ما شاءَ الله تباركَ الله : )

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا غاليتي

الحمد لله أن هناك من لم يمل من طوله : ))

----------


## مروة عاشور

جميل جدًا, أكرمكِ الله بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> جميل جدًا, أكرمكِ الله بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة.


آمين وأكرمك غاليتي بما تحبين من خيري الدنيا والآخرة

على رأي أم هانئ 
الجمال في العين الناظرة (ابتسامة)

بإذن الله نستكمل قريبا هذا الموضوع لعل الله يمن علينا بختمه والانتفاع به

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

معاني التأويل

مما لابد أنه بات واضحا الآن، أن لكل لفظ مدلول معين يتبادر لذهن السامع بحسب تصوراته المسبقة
ومما لابد أن صار مسلما به أن السياق يلعب أدوارا لا بأس بها في تحديد هذا المدلول

فما هي معاني لفظ التأويل؟؟

1- ورد التأويل بمعنى: التفسير
وهو الأشهر في كلام السلف، فيقال ما تأويل هذه الآية؟ يعني تفسيرها.
ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه لابن عباس: اللهم فقهه في الدين وعلمه التأويل. صححه الألباني وأصل الحديث في البخاري.

2- الحقيقة التي يؤول إليها الكلام
- فإن كان الكلام خبري فتأويل الخبر : وقوعه
قال تعالى: "بَلْ كَذَّبُواْ بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُواْ بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ" أي وقوع ما أنذرهم الله به في القرآن من الوعيد وأحداث الساعة
قال القرطبي:"وقوله: {وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ تَأْوِيلُهُ} أي ولم يأتهم حقيقة عاقبة التكذيب من نزول العذاب بهم. أو كذبوا بما في القرآن من ذكر البعث والجنة والنار، ولم يأتهم تأويله أي حقيقة ما وعدوا في الكتاب، قاله الضحاك. وقيل للحسين بن الفضل: هل تجد في القرآن من جهل شيئا عاداه قال نعم، في موضعين: {بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِما لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ} وقوله:  {وَإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ فَسَيَقُولُونَ هذا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ} [الأحقاف: " اهـ 
- وإن كان الكلام إنشائي فتأويل الأمر : تنفيذه
كما قالت السيدة عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكثر أن يقول في ركوعه وسجوده : " سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك . اللهم  اغفر لي "يتأولالقرآن " رواه مسلم 
أي يتأول (ينفذ) قول الله تبارك وتعالى: "فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا"


3- ويستخدم البعض لفظ التأويل بمعنى صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره
وهنا يحتاج الأمر لشيء من التفصيل فهذا هو لب باب النفاة

يتبع بإذن الله تعالى.

أسأل الله العظيم أن يفتح علينا جميعا من العلم ما يجعل طرح المسألة وفهمها يسيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

المعنى الثالث من معاني التأويل..
صرف اللفظ عن ظاهره (بدون دليل)
ما معنى هذا الكلام؟

صار المتأخرون لعلمهم بجمال معاني لفظ (التأويل) يطلقونها على ما يمارسونه من صرف المعاني الظاهرة الواضحة الراجحة إلى معاني آخرى مرجوحة غريبة على اللغة وسياق الكلام العربي المفهوم

فهم قد خالفوا القاعدة السنية : استدل ثم اعتقد ولا تعتقد ثم تستدل فتضل

هم اعتقدوا أولا ثم بدأوا يبحثون في القرآن والسنة على ما يوافق بدعتهم

فاعتقدوا أن الله لا ينبغي أن يتصف بصفة لأنه بزعمهم لو اتصف بالصفات لكان مشابها للمخلوقات، فراحوا يصرفون الصفات عن معانيها الظاهرة المعروفة في لغة العرب وسموا ذلك: تأويلا

وهذا خطأ فليس هذا بتأويل بل هو في الواقع تحريف

لأن الله تعالى ذم اليهود لتحريفهم كتاب الله والتحريف له معنيان : الأول هو المعروف وهو تغيير لفظي 
والآخر معنوي قال ابن كثير في قوله تعالى:" يحرفون الكلام من بعد مواضعه" أي يتأولونه على غير تأويله ويبدلونه من بعد ما عقلوه وهم يعلمون "اهــ
وهذا النوع من التحريف هو التحريف المعنوي يعني تغيير معاني الكلمات وصرفها عن ما أريد بها


وأحسنهم حالا من يبطن كما يظهر أن هذا التأويل جاء للتنزيه..
لكن لم يدر المسكين أنه فر من الوهم ناظرا إليه فوقع على أم رأسه فيما حفر بيديه

يتبع بـــ النفي ومحذوراته بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

لا شك أن التأويل هو أحد ابني النفي البارين

تعلم أيها القارئ أن المعتزلة نفوا صفات الله كلها
والأشعرية في أحد القولين لهم نفوا الصفات إلا سبع صفات
ورأوا أن النفي هو التنزيه فنفوا الصفات التي توجب نقصا والتي ينفيها الجميع ثم نفوا صفات الكمال الثابتة  في الكتاب والسنة ...لم يثبتوا معانيها الصحيحة لله تعالى بزعم أن إثباتها يستوجب النقص عليه تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا وتأولوا معانيها على غير المراد صارفين اللفظ عن معناه الواضح 

وكيف يستلزم إثبات ما أثبته هو سبحانه لنفسه في كتابه وفي كلام نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم نقصا؟
إن هذا إلا إقدام العقول وسعي الضلال

حسنا هذا النفي الذي يشتغلون به ليل نهار له محذورات أربع ذكرها ابن تيمية في التدمرية فدعونا ننظر في كلامه بتصرف وتوضيح:

1- أن هذا الرجل الذي ينفي معاني هذه صفات الله الظاهرة المعروفة في لغة العرب قد سبق نفيه "التمثيل"
فهو أولا أساء فهم الصفات وزعم أن معانيها هي تمثيلها بصفات المخلوقات
فكان أول محذور أنه أساء فهم كتاب الله ولم يبحث عن الهدى والحق من خلال الفهم الصحيح الموافق لما كان عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته بل خالفهم في فهمهم.

2- أنه بسوء فهمه ثم نفيه لسوء فهمه قد طمس المعنى الصحيح تماما ولم يعط فرصة لعقله أن يفهم المعنى الصحيح
حيث افترض أن المعنى الصحيح من البداية غير مراد وألقى بعقله بتجول في المعاني الباطلة فحسب

3- أنه بتعطيله المعنى الصحيح للصفات فقد جحد ما يليق بالله من معاني الكمال والجلال التي أثبتها لنفسه
وبهذا النفي أيضا حرم من يصدقه من معرفة ما يليق بالله من الصفات الكمال ونعوت الجلال.
فكل ذلك منفي عنده بالكلية لا وجود له

4- أن هذا النفي إن كان بزعمه ينزه الله عن التشبه بالمخلوق..فقد شبهه بالجماد والأموات والمعدومات والمستحيلات
ففر من تشبيهه - بزعمه - بالإنسان مثلا فقال الله ليس له يد ولا وجه ولا عين لأنه لو كان له ذلك لكان يشبه المخلوق والله ليس كمثله شيء
فنقول له يا هذا : والجماد ليس له يد ولا وجه ولا عين
والمعدوم الذي ليس بشيء ليس له وجه ولا يد ولا عين 
والميت الذي استحال ترابا ليس له يد ولاوجه ولا عين
بل صاحب الآفة من بني الإنسان إن فقد عينه أو يده وصار بلا عين أو بلا يد كان صاحب إعاقة ويعد ناقصا

أيفر المرء من التشبيه بالإنسان الكامل لتقع في التشبيه بصاحب الآفة والعيب والنقص؟؟

تعالى الله عما يقولون علوا كبيرا

ولو فهموا معاني النصوص وجلال قدرها وأن لكلٍ ما يليق به من الكيفية لاستراحوا ولأراحوا وسيأتي بإذن الله تفصيل هذا 


وأضيف أن من محذورات النفي:

5-لقد قدحوا في عقولهم بهذا النفي لصفات الكمال
 فمساواة معاني صفات الكمال بصفات النقص في جعل كل منهما منفي لا شك أنه قدح في العقل رغم زعمهم انه أصحاب العقول 



يتــبع بإذن الله بــ :
بين نفي الرسل ونفي أهل التأويل وإخوانهم من أهل التفويض
الله المستعان

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

النفي بين طريقة الرسل وأتباعهم وطريقة النفاة

1- الأنبياء والرسل ينفون النقص عن الله تعالى بطريقة الإجمال القرآنية
فالله تعالى يقول: "ليس كمثله شيء"
"ولا يظلم ربك أحدا"
"ولا يحيطون به علما"

أما أهل النفي فيفصلون في النفي
فتراهم يقولون: ليس بجسم ليس بعرض ليس بجوهر ليس بكذا وكذا

وتالله عامة المسلمين ما عرفوا الفرق بين الجوهر والعرض لتنفوه عن ربنا عز وجل وما قال أحد عن ربنا ذاك الكلام لكي تحترزوا منه...وإنما استخدم هذا النفي عجيب الألفاظ كمقدمة لإثبات نفي صفات الكمال المذكورة في القرآن

2- نفي الأنبياء والرسل هو نفي بغرض إثبات كمال ضد هذه الصفة المنفية
فنفي الظلم عن الله إنما غرضه إثبات كمال عدله 
ونفي الشبيه والنظير الغرض منه إثبات كمال صفات الجلال 
وقال تعالى:"الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم"
فهو الحي سبحانه وتعالى حياة كاملة ...لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم لكمال حياته التي لا يعتريها نقص ولا تحتاج لراحة لكمالها
وهو القيوم القائم بالخلق لا يحتاج لنوم ولا لأقل من النوم (السنة) لكمال غناه عن الخلق وتمام حاجة الخلق له وقيوميته سبحانه لا يمسه فيها نصب ولا لغوب فربنا لا يحتاج لراحة من ذلك بسنة أو بنوم

أما أهل النفي فينفون يزعمون أن النفي المحض مدحا وليس كذلك لأن "النفي المحض عدم محض والعدم المحض ليس بشيء" (ما بين علامتي التنصيص من التدمرية)
ألا ترون أن هذا الأسلوب شبيه بمن مدح ملكا فقال له: لست بزبال ولا كناس ولا وضيع ولا ولا ولا

وتالله من قال هذا لملك من ملوك الدنيا لكان جديرا أن يؤدب!
فهل هذا مدح يا عقلاء؟

3- الأنبياء والرسل ينفون المثل والنظير والنقص
فلأن الغرض من النفي في القرآن إثبات كمال الضد كما سبق
فإنه في إثباتهم للصفات ينفون المثيل والنظير لله تعالى كما ينفون صفات النقص عنه سبحانه
فإن مقتضى الكمال أن يكون لله صفاته التي أثبتها لنفسه مع نفي مماثلة المخلوقين له في صفاته فهو سبحانه كامل في صفاته لا نظير له 

أما أهل النفي فهم ينفون الصفة بالكلية 
وهل نفي الصفات يعتبر مدحا أو تنزيها؟؟
وكيف يكون ذلك مدحا أو تنزيه إن كانوا لا يثبتون صفات المدح على وجه الكمال؟

يتبع بإذن الله...بــــــــ  ــــــ: 
هل نفي الصفات مدح؟ ولماذا لا يكون مدحا إلا مع إثبات كمال الضد على طريقة الأنبياء والمرسلين؟؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

عودًا حميدًا مُعلمتنا الفاضلة
لي عودة بإذن الرحمن لأنهل من هذا الفيض المبارك
وفَّقكِ الله, ونفع بكِ وجزاكِ كل خير.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> عودًا حميدًا مُعلمتنا الفاضلة
> لي عودة بإذن الرحمن لأنهل من هذا الفيض المبارك
> وفَّقكِ الله, ونفع بكِ وجزاكِ كل خير.


سامحك الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قبل أن أستكمل لابد من وقفة يسيرة لتلخيص ما سبق حتى لا يشعر القارئ أن الموضوع غير مترابط 

لقد بدأنا بالحديث عن النفاة وتحدثنا عن أهل التأول منهم
ولفهم منهجهم في التعامل مع صفات الله تعالى هدف هام جدا وهو إيضاح مذهب السلف حيث تتضح معالمه ببيان ما يضاده
 فتحدثنا عن علاقة العقل بالنقل عند السلف وعند من يزعم أنه من أهل العقول وعلى رأسهم أهل التأويل.
ثم تكلمنا عن أنواع القياس وبينا ما يسوغ استخدامه عند الحديث عن صفات الله وما لا يسوغ وأوضحنا من خلاله سبب وقوع هؤلاء القوم في نفي الصفات وهو وقوعهم أولا في التمثيل وقياسهم الله عز وجل على الخلق قياسا تمثيليا وشموليا ومن ثمّ أرادوا رد ما توهموه
وبتقرير قياس الأولوية قررنا أيضا وسيلة مهمة في رد مذهب النفاة 
ثم تكلمنا عن معاني التأويل وبينا سوء استخدامهم لهذا اللفظ للتستر على مذهبهم

والحديث عن أنواع القياس ومعنى التأويل يمكن اعتباره جزء اعتراضي لفهم مصطلحات سيكثر استخدامها في الحديث عن هذه الفئة 

فالآن عدنا للحديث على محذورات النفي وسنتناول بإذن الله في المشاركة التالية سؤالا هاما وهو: هل النفي مدح؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

هل النفي مدح؟

النفي ليس مدحا إذا كان نفيا محضا
ألا ترى أنك لا تعد مادحا إذا قلت لأحدهم:أنت لست وضيعا - إلا إذا أردت بقولك أنه شريف القدر
والجدار ليس بخيلا...عبارة لا تعتبر مدحا لعدم قابلية الجدار أن يكون بخيلا أو كريما
إذن لكي يكون النفي مدحا لابد أن يتضمن إثبات صفة كمال

ومن هنا ندرك جيدا أن نفي صفات الله تعالى ليست مدحا له بل الإثبات على وجه الكمال هو المدح، وكذلك نفي المبتدعة الألفاظ التي لم تذكر في كتاب الله كقولهم: ليس بعرض ولا جوهر ولا ولا ..الخ لا يعتبر مدحا على هذه الصورة لهذا فأسباب عدم اعتبار النفي أي صفة مدحا للمنفي عنه إلا إذا تضمنت إثبات كمال صفة أخرى من الصفات الطيبة:

1- النفي المحض عدم محض والعدم ليس بشيء..فكيف يكون العدم مدحا؟
2- النفي المحض يوصف به المعدوم والممتنع فالفرار من تشبيه الله بخلقه - بزعمهم أن إثبات الصفات تشبيه بالخلق - أدى إلى تشبيههم ربهم بالمعدوم وهو الشيء الذي لا وجود له والممتنع أي الذي لم يوجد من الأصل ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله - فأي كمال في نفي صفات الكمال عن ربنا؟
3- قد تُنفى الصفة عمن لا يقبل الاتصاف بها كما ذكرنا في المثال "جدار ليس بخيلا" فليس مجرد النفي هنا يستوجب كمالا
4- قد تُنفى الصفة السلبية على سبيل الذم لعدم قدرة الفاعل على فعلها
ماذا يعني هذا الكلام؟
يعني أن الإنسان لا يمدح بترك المعايب إلا مع قدرته على فعلها ثم تركه إياها بإرادته
ألم تر أن رجلا ضعيفا لا يمدح بالعفو عن ضرب الرجل القوي؟
ألم تسمع بقاعدة العفو عند المقدرة؟
وكما قال الشاعر يذم قوما:
قبيلة لا يغدرون بذمة ولا....... يظلمون الناس حبة خردل
يعني يقول هم لا يقدرون على ذلك لضعفهم وضعتهم 

إذن نخرج من ذلك بأن النفي ليس مدحا حتى لو كنا ننفي صفة ذم فكيف بنفي صفات الكمال؟
متى يكون مدحا؟؟ إذا تضمن إثبات كمال الصفة المضادة لصفة الذم المنفية 

يتبع بإذن الله بــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ: 
قاعدتان لابن تيمية ترد على نفي هؤلاء لصفات الكمال

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

قاعدتان لابن تيمية ترد على نفي هؤلاء لصفات الكمال

إن النفاة اشتهرت منهم فرقتان كبيرتان مؤثرتان وجود إلى يومنا هذا: الأشعرية والمعتزلة
وتأثيرهم لا يقف عند حد تعطيل الأسماء والصفات
كما أن تأثيرهم في هذا الباب متنوع ومتعدد نظرا لانطباق قاعدة المبتدعة عليهم كغيرهم..وهذه القاعدة هي: الفرقة والتشرذم
فإنهم لا يكادون يثبتون على قول حتى تنشأ منهم ناشئة تنفيه وتثبت خلافه ...فمنهم أهل غلو ومنهم أقرب إلى أهل السنة من غيرهم.

لكن مما وضع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية كقاعدة في الرد عليهم قاعدتان تصلحان للرد عليهم جميعا
1- القول في الذات كالقول في الصفات
2- القول في بعض الصفات كالقول في بعضها 

1- القاعدة الأولى: القول في الذات كالقول في الصفات:

لا شك أنه كما ذكرنا من قبل هناك من يخفي سوء طويته ولا يصرح ..فهل يدرك أصحاب النوايا الحسنة أن نفي الصفات واطراد ذلك يؤدي إلى نفي الذات؟
فإنك إن قلت لا نقول إن لله يد أو وجه أو رحمة أو غضب لأن ذلك يقتضي تشبيهه بالمخلوق
قلنا لك: هل لله ذات أولا؟
فإن قال :نعم له ذات
قلنا له: وللمخلوق ذات فإذن تشبه المخلوقين؟
فإن قال: لا بل هي كما يليق بجلال الله وكماله
فنقول له : إذا أثبت ذاتا لله لا كذوات المخلوقين فاثبت له عز وجل صفات لا كصفات المخلوقين..فإن القول في الذات كالقول في الصفات

فأما إن قال : لا ليس لله ذات...فإذن ماذا؟ قد وصل إلى آخر هرم النفي وهو نفي ذات الله وهذا عين الإلحاد

ولا عجب فإن الاطراد في نفي صفات الله مآله الإلحاد نسأل الله أن يعافينا وإياكم من كل سوء وشر


يتبع بالقاعدة الثانية بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

القاعدة الثانية:
القول في بعض الصفات كالقول في بعضها
فهذه القاعدة تصلح في الرد على من أثبت بعض الصفات دون بعضها كقول الأشاعرة: نثبت له سبع صفات ثبوتية هي الإرادة والعلم والقدرة والحياة السمع والبصر والكلام (وإثابتهم ليس كإثبات أهل السنة أيضا)

فيقال لهم أثبتم العلم وللإنسان علم
فيقولون علم الله ليس كعلم البشر
فيقال لهم : وكذا سائر الصفات فغضب الله ورحمته وفرحه ومحبته ووجهه ويده وسائر صفاته المذكورة في الكتاب والسنة ليست كصفات البشر بل هي كما يليق بجلاله سبحانه وتعالى 
فلم الكيل بمكيالين؟ وعلام انتقاء ما يلائم الأهواء؟

فاحفظ القاعدتين فإن فيهما حل لإشكال هذا الدرب من الابتداع.

يتبع بـــــــــ الإجمال إشكال كل مبتدع

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

دعونا نطرح لغزا يوضح ما الذي نصل إليه بالطراد في الإجمال دون أن نعي ونفهم أن الواقع أكثر ألوانا وتفصيلا مما يفترضه المنطق النظري.

قال قائل :" أنا كذاب" يعني يصف نفسه بالكذب بصيغة مبالغة على وزن فعّال

فهل هو صادق أم كاذب في عبارته السابقة؟!

فإنه إن كان صادقا فهو فعلا كذاب وهي صيغة مبالغة وبالتالي هو كاذب في عبارته يعني هو صادق وليس كما وصف نفسه ....الخ

فكيف نجيب عن هذا السؤال المشكل؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> دعونا نطرح لغزا يوضح ما الذي نصل إليه بالاطراد في الإجمال دون أن نعي ونفهم أن الواقع أكثر ألوانا وتفصيلا مما يفترضه المنطق النظري.
> 
> قال قائل :" أنا كذاب" يعني يصف نفسه بالكذب بصيغة مبالغة على وزن فعّال
> 
> فهل هو صادق أم كاذب في عبارته السابقة؟!
> 
> فإنه إن كان صادقا فهو فعلا كذاب وهي صيغة مبالغة وبالتالي هو كاذب في عبارته يعني هو صادق وليس كما وصف نفسه ....الخ
> 
> فكيف نجيب عن هذا السؤال المشكل؟



عادة مثل هذه الألغاز المنطقية لو أجبناها إجابة واحدة : يعني هو كاذب أو هو صادق فسنقع ولا ريب في الإشكال السابق ذكره ونظل ندور في دوائر مفرغة

ولكن هل الواقع فيه مثل هذا الخيال النظري؟؟

هل يمكن أن يكون هناك إنسانا كاذبا بلا صدق أبدا أو إنسانا صادقا فلا يكذب أبدا؟؟

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه في آخر حديث السارق من أموال الزكاة :فقال النبيُّ صلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّم : ( أما إنه قد صدَقَكوهوكَذوبٌ، تعلَمُ من تُخاطِبُ منذُ ثلاثِ ليالٍ يا أبا هُرَيرَةَ ) . قال : لا، قال : ( ذاكَ شيطانٌ )" رواه البخاري.

فحتى الشيطان صدق أبا هريرة النصح مرة وهو موصوف بالكذب بصيغة المبالغة "كذوب"

أفلا نستفيد من ذلك أن طريقة الإجمال أسلوب ذهني ليس له وجود في الواقع؟؟

وطريقة الإجمال أسلوب يستخدمه المبتدعة بكثرة للاحتجاج على أهل السنة وإجبارهم على التراجع عن مذهبهم، فما أن يبدأ أحدهم بالهجوم بها والتقديم بها للاستدلال على مذهبه فكأنه ألقى على محاوره دلوا من ماء بارد أو صفعة صفعة على وجهه استدار له عقله
ولكن الله قيض لهذه الأمة من يذب عن السنة رحمة الله على أئمة الهدى ومصابيح الدجى 

فما هي طريقة المبتدعة المجملة؟ وما هو رد أهل السنة عليها؟؟!

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

الإجمال وطريقة المبتدعة:

يأتي أحدهم فيقول : الظاهر غير مراد
- لماذا؟
لأن الظاهر من الآيات يقتضي تشبيه الخالق بالخلق والله ليس كمثله شيء.....فهل تريد تشبيه الله بخلقه؟

فأما من ليس عنده علم فتخطف الكلمة فؤاده ويتراجع ويقول: لا، تعالى الله عن ذلك، سبحانه ليس كمثله شيء! إذن صدقت الظاهر غير مراد!!
فيحتج عليه ويقول إذن ليس لله وجه ولا يد ولا وجه!

أين الإجمال إذن؟؟
الإجمال في قوله (الظاهر ليس مرادا)
فلكي يقطع عليه طريقته المبتدعة هذه يسأله: ما المقصود بالظاهر؟ ماذا قصدت بهذه الكلمة؟؟

فإن كان ما تريد بهذه الكلمة مشروع ومعناه صحيح موافق لنصوص الشرع فنحن نلتزم بهذه المعاني المشروعة
وإن كان ما تريد بهذه الكلمة غيب مشروع ومعناه غير صحيح ولا موافق للنصوص الشرعية فنحن نردها

فإن قال الظاهر عندي هو تمثيل الله وتشبيهه بالخلق قلنا له: هذا ليس الظاهر الذي نتحدث عنه ونثبته 
فالظاهر من الآيات الذي نعنيه هو إثبات هذه الصفات على النحو الذي يليق به سبحانه فكما أن للفيل يد يليق به وللنملة يد تليق بها ولا تماثل يد الفيل وللإنسان يد تليق به فقد خلقه الله في أحسن تقويم فكذلك إن لله عز وجل يد ووجه يليق بكماله وجلاله ليس كمثله شيء في ذلك كله والظاهر الذي نريده هو ظاهر المعنى المعروف عند العرب


ومثل ذلك أيضا يقال في كل الألفاظ المبتدعة من "تحيز" و"جسم" و"الجهة"...الخ 
فهذه الألفاظ التي لم ترد في الشرع ينفونها عن الله عز وجل بإجمال دون تفصيل للمراد منها...ويفزع من ذلك محاورهم بغير علم فيتراجع عن إثبات المعاني الصحيحة منها
فنحن نثبت ما ورد به الشرع بلفظه على المعنى المفهوم في لغة العرب

أما ما لم يرد به الشرع بلفظه فلابد من فهم مراد القائل به فما كان فيه من حق قبلناه وما كان فيه من باطل رددناه ولا ننفيه مجملا ولا نثبته مجملا فنقع في خطأ من حيث لا نحتسب سواء بنفي صفة من صفات الله بسبب هذا الإجمال أو أثبات معنى أو لفظ لا يليق بجلال الله تعالى ولم يرد به الشرع

إذن نخلص بذلك بقاعدة وضعها ابن تيمية في التدمرية وفصلها فيها وفي درء التعارض 
وهي بتصرف يسير:
"ما لم يرد الشرع بنفيه ولا بإثباته لا ننفيه ولا نثبته حتى نعرف مراد قائله فإن أراد حقا قُبِل وإن أراد باطلا رُدّ وإن اشتمل كلامه على حق وباطل لم يقبل مطلقا ولم يُرد جميع معناه بل يوقف اللفظ ويفسر المعنى."

----------


## رنا العربي

اللهم بارك تشبيهاتك رائعة معلمتنا العزيزة ... معجبة بهم... ومعجبة بشدة بتشبيه الجهاز لشرح من يخالفون مقولة العقل الصريح لا يخالف النقل الصحيح... جزاكم الله خيرا  :Smile:

----------

